# اصنع غاز الميثان وشغل عربيتك ببلاش مدعوم بالصور والفديو



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم جبت لكم بحول الله وقوته طرق صنع غاز الميثان وهى تنفع اخوانا فى الارياف وفى المدن ايضا فشاهد الموضوع وشاهد الصور والفديو وانطلق بحول الله

ما هو الغاز الطبيعى​الغاز الحيوي هو خليط من الغازات القابلة للاحتراق التي تنتجها الكائنات الدقيقة عندما يسمح روث الماشية والنفايات البيولوجية الأخرى للتخمر في حالة عدم وجود الهواء في حاويات مغلقة​ما هى افضل درجه حرارة​​​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]افضل درجه حرارة هى 32 و 37 درجه مئويه واذا كانت درجه حرارة اقل من 15 درجه مئوية لا يكون ينتج غاز[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)] 
ما هى مميزات استخدام غاز الميثان او البيوجاز​
1 - هو لعلاج النفايات الزراعية والتخلص منها بشكل امن 
2 -يحل مشكله امدادات الطاقه حيث انه افضل من حرق الخشب
3 - يعد غاز الميثان واحد من افضل الغازات حيث انه لا ينتج عنه دخان
4 - يستخد غاز الميثان فى توليد الكهرباء
5 - تمكين الأسرة للمشاركة في الأنشطة الاجتماعية أو تحسين الذات أو لكسب دخل اضافي
6 - يحل مشكله الصرف الصحى وتحسين النظافة اليوميه الزراعية والبيئيه
7 - يستخد البقايه المستنفذة من الخليط الداخل فى صناعه الميثان كسماد عضوي جيد يقال ان الطن منه يباع ب 140 جنيه تقريبا 
8 - يستخدم غاز الميثان لأغراض الطهي وكوقود رخيص للسيارات​​
9 - يستخدم غاز الميثان لانتاج غاز الميثانول​
[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
مما يتكون الغاز الحيوى​[/FONT]غاز غير سام وليس له رائحة نفاذة وعديم اللون وأخف من الهواء الجوي ولا ينتج عنه أي عادم بعد الحرق ويتكون من غاز الميثان بنسبة 60- 70% وغاز Co2 بنسبة 28- 38% وغاز H2s وعدة غازات أخري بنسبة 2%.

كيف ينتج غاز البيوجاز​​​:
ينتج غاز البيوجاز من التخمرات اللاهوائية للمخلفات (مزارع دواجن – مخلفات حيوانات – مخلفات محاصيل زراعية كقش الأرز وتبن القمح وحطب الذرة وغيرها ) وذلك نتيجة لنشاط الكائنات الحية الدقيقة (البكتريا) التي تحلل المخلفات العضوية في ظروف لاهوائية ويزداد نشاط البكتريا علي حسب ظروف التخمر مثل التحكم في درجة الحرارة والحموضة وإجراء عمليات التقليب للمخلفات داخل المخمر، زرق الدواجن بالفرشة ( قش أرز – تبن قمح – نشارة خشب وغيرها) يفضل استخدامه لأنه يعطى نسبة عالية من غاز البيوجاز، بينما زرق الدواجن الخالي من الفرشة لا يفضل استخدامه وذلك بسبب ارتفاع نسبة الأمونيا الناتجة منه وتعتبر هذه الأمونيا سامة بالنسبة للبكتريا التي تقوم بتحليل المخلفات وإنتاج البيوجاز وبالتالي يقل إنتاجه ولكن يفضل خلط روث الحيوانات مع زرق الدواجن وأن يكون زرق الدواجن مخلوط بالفرشة. 
​
-------------------------​حجم التغذيه يوميا​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]هو حجم الروث من الماء التى تضاف الى المخمر يميا مرة واحد او على عدة مرات يكون متوسط المواد الصلبه الكليه 10%ويتوقف خلط المخلفات العضويه بالماء على محتواها من الرطوبه ففى حاله المخلفات الحيوانيه الرطبه مثل الروس يكون نسبه الخلط 1:1
زمن البقاء من المخمر
هو الزمن الذى تمكثه المخلفات العضويه المغذاه قبل ان تخرج كسماد عضوى تختلف هذة الفترة الزمنيه على عوامل عدة 
* نوع وطبيعه المخلفات العضويه المغذاه :حيث تكون المخلفات الادميه والحيوانيه سرع فى التحلل من المخلفات النباتيه والمخلفات الناعهمه اسرع تحلل من غيرها وبالتالى زمن بقائها اقل من غيرها فى المخمر
يتبع بالصور والفديو ان شاء الله فانتظر​[/FONT]


----------



## zamalkawi (7 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل ولكن حبذا لو بالإضافة إلى


ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> يتبع بالصور والفديو ان شاء الله فانتظر


أن تضيف مصادرا للموضوع وللمواد العلمية به، وهذا أهم من الفيديو والصور


ولي تعقيب بسيط


ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> 9 - يستخدم غاز الميثان لانتاج غاز الميثانول


 الميثانول سائل وليس غاز، ودرجة غليانه (وفقا لموقع ويكيبديا) حوالي 65 درجة مئوية، أي أنه سائل في درجة حرارة الغرفة


وأخيرا لي سؤال: ما هي معدلات الإنتاج؟ ما هي كمية الغاز المنتجة لكل طن مخلفات؟ وبأي معدل؟ أي ما هي الكمية المستخرجة في اليوم لكل طن؟


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (8 أغسطس 2010)

*تعلم كيف تصنع حاضن لانتاج غاز الميثان*

طرق بناء الحاضن وهى عدة منها باستخدام البراميل كما بالشكل
تجربه رقم 1 



 
ثم نبدا بتنظيف البرميل من الداخل من اى مواد بتروليه او اى مواد اخرى تضر بعمليه انتاج غاز الميثان كما بالشكل




ونقوم بعمل فتحه كبير نوعا ما لدخول المخلفات وعمل فتحه صغير بقدر دخول صمام غاز بمحبس كما بالشكل​ 


 
ثم نبدا فى تركيب صمام الغاز كما بالشكل​ 


 

ثم نضع قمع فى فتحت المخلفات ليسهل ادخال المخلفات كما بالشكل​ 


 
عليك بالانتظار مدة اعتقد تقدر ب40 يوم والحاضن طبعا فى الشمس من اجل ان تنمو بكتريا التحلل وتنشط ومن ثم ينتج إن شاء الله غاز الميثان وتستطع ان تستخدمه فى الطهى مثلا كما بالشكل​ 


 
الطوق الذى باسف التجربه اعتقد انه طوق او داخلى إطار سيارة استخدم لتخزين الغاز بعد ضبط البلف بحيث يسمح للداخلى بخروج ودخول الغاز بسهوله وهو ايضا يستخدم فى ضغط الغاز للخارج ليجعل الموقد إن شاء الله مستمر او ممكن تستخدم بالونه كبيرة لتخزن فيها الغاز بدل من الاطار وساوضح مثال على تلك البالونه بمثال لتجربه حيه لاحد الاجانب
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تجربه رقم 2 
وهى انك تحضر ثلاث براميل احدهم مفتوح من الناحيتين ومثقوب من المنتصف لخروج الغاز والاخر مثقوب فى مؤخرته لخروج المخلفات المستنفزة والاخر مثقوب فى الاعلى فتحه كبيرة نوعا ما لدخول النفايات ويلحموا ببعضهم البعض بحيث يكون البرميل المفتوح من الجانبين فى المنتصف ونجعل جميل البراميل بشكل افقى كما بالشكل​ 


 
تجربه ثالثه
وهى ان نحضر بميلين احدهم فوهته اكبر من الاخر وفى البرميل الاول نضع المخلفات والاخر نضع نضعه داخل البرميل الذى به مخلفات كما بالشكل


 
ويمكن لنا ان نسد المسافه التى لم يدخل فيها البرميل العلوى بسلتب مثلا او ما شابه ذلك لضمان عدم تسرب اى من الغاز الى الخارج​ 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
المصدر مواقع اجنبيه وعربيه اذكر منها 
http://www.knowledgepublications.com/biomass/biogas_1_2_detail.htm​ 
-----------------------------------------------​ 
تجربه رابعه

وهى ان نصنع حاضن تحت سطح الارض مكون من غرفتين مفتوحتين من اعلى على بعضهم البعض وفى الجانب الايمن مثلا نصنع حوض فى مسوى سطح الارض لنخلط فيه المخلفات ومسورة تنقع تلك المخلفات الى غرفه الهضم فى اسف الحاضن
وفى المقابل نصنع حوض لتجميع المخلفات المستنفدة وذلك بواسطه انبوبه موجودة داخل الغرفه التى يتجمع فيه المخلفات القديمه 
وفى اعلى الغرفتين نغطها بغطاء حديد او بلاستك وتكن مفتوحه من اسف ومغلقه من اعلى الا من فتحه لخروج الغاز و..كما بالشكل






انظر ايضا الى هذا الشكل يكاد يكون شبيه بالاول






واخر شيء احب ان اختم صورى بهذة الصورة الجميله لمصنع لانتاج الغاز






واليك ايضا فديو لتجارب شبيها شاهدها واستفد منها

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssnGZt8A9n8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CafBfR_sE2M&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HwVmUthepg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MP5wI132u4&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MP5wI132u4&feature=related

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 أغسطس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> موضوع جميل ولكن حبذا لو بالإضافة إلىأن تضيف مصادرا للموضوع وللمواد العلمية به، وهذا أهم من الفيديو والصور
> 
> 
> ولي تعقيب بسيط الميثانول سائل وليس غاز، ودرجة غليانه (وفقا لموقع ويكيبديا) حوالي 65 درجة مئوية، أي أنه سائل في درجة حرارة الغرفة
> ...


 السلام عليكم يا اخ زملكاوى شكرا على المعلومه الجميله اللى قلتها لى عن غاز الميثانول ولكن اريد ان اقول شيء ما الذى يمنع السائل من ان يكون غاز فالبنزين مثلا سائل وهو فى الاصل غاز
اما بخصوص الجزء الثانى من سؤالك فليس المسؤل باعلم من السائل غير اننى اطلب منك ان تنتظر قليلا بحيث ارسل سؤال لاحد الاجانب من مصممى لحاضن بيوجاز وعندما يرد سارسل اليك الاجابه ان شاء لله
السلام عليكم


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اسمحوا لى ان اهدى اليكم فديو جميل عن صناعه الميثان من روس الحيوانات فديو ثلاثى الابعاد
الفديو هو http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIFtLVe7pnw&feature=related
او
http://vodpod.com/watch/1641076-how-does-a-biogas-plant-work


----------



## إسلام علي (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك ولا تلتفت لمن يحاول التفطيس في الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا ولكن لم تتكلم معنا عن أهم نقطة وهي إنتاجية هذه الوحدات مثلا لو تم عمل ثلاثة براميل مفردة نستخدم فيها روث الحيوانات بعد 40 يوم سينتج الغاز كما تقول لكن كم يكفينا هذا الغاز؟ هل يكفي لاحتياجات منزل لفترة كبيرة أو ماذا ؟
نريد أرقام وجزاك الله خيرا موضوع طيب


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (10 أغسطس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> وأخيرا لي سؤال: ما هي معدلات الإنتاج؟ ما هي كمية الغاز المنتجة لكل طن مخلفات؟ وبأي معدل؟ أي ما هي الكمية المستخرجة في اليوم لكل طن؟


 
السلام عليكم قدرا وانا ابحث على النت فوجئه باحد الناس يسال نفس سؤالك انت والاخ إسلام على ولكن ليس هذا ما ادهشنى وازهلنى وانما ما ازهلنى هو الاجابه على هذا الشخص فهى مفاجئه...
اقراء معى الاسئله والاجابه عليها
ماهي أفضل أنواع المخلفات المستخدمة في انتاج الغاز؟
ـ تعتبر مخلفات الأبقار من أفضل مخلفات الحيوانات في مجال انتاج الغاز إذ أن مخلفات البقرة الواحدة في اليوم تنتج ما يساوي 1200 لتر من الغاز والخنزير 140 لتراً بينما نتائج مخلفات الدجاجة الواحد 9 لترات فقط، في اليوم الواحد.
كم يبلغ حجم الغاز المنتج من هذه المخلفات؟
ما يعادل «1.5 ـ 2.5» من حجم الهاضم نفسه «550 البايوغاز».
كيف .. اشرح بوضوح أكثر لو سمحت؟
ـ لو افترضنا ان حجم الهاضم 1000 لتر فإن حجم الغاز الناتج حوالي 1500ـ2500 لتر من الغاز وتختلف نسبة الميثان من الغاز الناتج اعتماداً على نوع المخلفات المستعملة غير ان النسبة تتراوح بشكل عام مابين 60ـ70% وتحتوي المخلفات التي تبقى بعد انتاج الغاز على النيتروجين وهو الذي تحتاجه النباتات،لذلك فإن مخلفات عملية الهضم اللا هوائي تستعمل أسمدة للنباتات في المزارع وبهذا الشكل يمكن الاستفادة من مخلفات الحيوانات باعتبارها مصدر أسمدة في ذات الوقت.
المصدر
http://ejabat.google.com/ejabat/thr...able=/ejabat/user?userid=06663595077223178163​ 




إسلام علي قال:


> ولكن لم تتكلم معنا عن أهم نقطة وهي إنتاجية هذه الوحدات مثلا لو تم عمل ثلاثة براميل مفردة نستخدم فيها روث الحيوانات بعد 40 يوم سينتج الغاز كما تقول لكن كم يكفينا هذا الغاز؟ هل يكفي لاحتياجات منزل لفترة كبيرة أو ماذا ؟
> نريد أرقام وجزاك الله خيرا موضوع طيب


الاجابه وفقا لما وصل الى من معلومات متواضعه هى ان هذا الغاز يكفيك يومك من الاستهلاك العادى وحسبما قرات وعلى ما اتذكر والله اعلم ان البرميل يكفى حاجتك اليوميه وفى الفديو الاول للراجل الذى استخدم فى تجربته البالونه قال ان البالونه الواحدة الذى استخدمها فى تخزين الغاز انها تكفى 48 ساعه او انها انتجت فى 48 ساعه لا ادرى ايهم يقصد
فقد قال بالانجليزيه :- the birth day ballon contint 48 methan product
ترجم انت ورد علينا
واليكم ايضا تجربه لاحد الفلسطينيين الذى نجح فى انتاج الميثان 


قام رجل من غزة بإنتاج هذا الغاز للطهي و الإنارة مما جعله يستغني عن المصادر الباهظة للطاقة...

و ها هي تجربته هنا قرأتُها بأحد المواقع :::

تواصل الإبداع الفلسطيني في ظل الحصار
فلسطيني ينجح في توليد الغاز من بقايا المواد العضوية

*مزيد من الحصار يعني مزيداً من الإبداع هذه هي المعادلة التي رسخها الشعب الفلسطيني في قطاع غزة،فمع كل تضييق جديد من قبل الاحتلال يبتكر الفلسطينيون وسائل جديدة للتغلب عليه متحدين بذلك سياسة الحصار الجائر الذي يمارس ضدهم.

آخر حلقات هذا الإبداع تمثلت في نجاح مواطن فلسطيني من مدينة رفح في توليد الغاز المنزلي من بقايا المواد

العضوية وقيامه باستخدام الغاز الناتج في الطهي والإنارة

دفعنا الفضول إلى زيارة منزل المواطن محمد وطلبنا منه أن يخبرنا بتفاصيل الاكتشاف الجديد.

أخبرنا محمد بأن فكرة إنتاج الغاز تقوم على تخمير المادة العضوية التي قد تكون مياه صرف صحي أو روث حيوانات أو بقايا المطبخ وغيرها حيث تخلط هذه المواد بالماء وتعزل تماماً عن الهواء الخارجي لتتخمر في فترة زمنية تتراوح بين 10-14 يوماً حيث تقوم البكتيريا غير الهوائية بإنتاج غاز الميثان.

صديقة للبيئة

ويقول محمد إن لهذه الطريقة مزايا عديدة فبالإضافة لكونها اقتصادية لقلة تكاليفها وبساطة عملية إنتاجها فهي أيضاً صديقة للبيئة لأنه يتم هدم المادة العضوية بمعزل عن الهواء مما يؤدي إلى توفير الأكسجين والمحافظة على عدم تلوثه.كما أن هذه الطريقة تقضي على البكتيريا والجراثيم الضارة لأنها تموت في وضع التخمر.
وبالإضافة لذلك فإن بقايا عملية التخمر المترسبة تستخدم كسماد هو الأجود للنبات.
وعن طبيعة الغاز الناتج من عملية التخمر أخبرنا محمد بأنه غاز أمين للاستعمال البيتي لأنه أقل انضغاطاً من الغاز المستعمل حالياً فلا توجد خطورة من انفجاره

طريقة مجربة

سألنا محمد عن كيفية تكون هذه الفكرة لديه فأجابنا بأن هذه الطريقة متبعة في عدد من الدول مثل الصين والهند ودول أمريكا الجنوبية ويطلق عليها اسم البيوجاز أي الغاز الحيوي.وعبر عن أسفه لغياب تطبيق هذه التقنية في قطاع غزة رغم سهولتها والاكتفاء بالاعتماد على الغاز المستورد من الاحتلال والذي يستخدم كورقة للابتزاز السياسي.وقال إنه منشغل الآن بالسعي لتحويل اعتماد بيته بشكل كامل على الغاز الحيوي وأنه يعتزم مستقبلاً إصدار كتيب لشرح هذه التقنية بأسلوب مبسط وتوزيعه على المواطنين للاستفادة منه.

وقبل انتهاء الزيارة قام محمد بإنضاج كوب من الشاي على غازه المبتكر وقدمه لنا وقد ارتسمت على ملامحه ابتسامة الرضا بإنجازه وكان للشاي نكهة خاصة..نكهة الإبداع من قلب الحصار.

أرأيتم كم هي الفائدة من هذه المواد البسيطة المتوافرة للجميع؟

بل هذا المصدر مُستخدم في كبرى الدول :أمريكا ألمانيا السويد الهند الصين و غيرها... قرى كاملة تأخذ مصدرها من الكهرباء بهذه الطريقة...


المخلفات العضوية المنتجة للغاز الحيوي:

مخلفات حيوانية :
روث الماشية (الأبفار ، الخيول ، الأغنام ،الماعز و الجمال ) مخلفات سماد الدواجن الطيور المنزلية .... وغيرها .

مخلفات نباتية :
الأحطاب مثل (الأذرة ، القطن ) قش الأرز ، عروش الخضر ، مخلفات الصوب ، الثمار التالفة ...... وغيرها .

مخلفات منزلية:
القمامة ، مخلفات المطابخ ، بقايا الأطعمة ، بقايا تجهيز الخضر والفاكهة .... وغيرها .


مخلفات صناعية:
مخلفات صناعة الألبان ، والأغذية ، والمشروبات ، وتجهيز الخضر والفاكهة ، مخلفات المجازر بأنواعها .


مخلفات الحشائش ::
حشائش زراعية و برية ، مائية ،..... وغيرها .

معلومه اخيرة​يذوب الميثان في البنزين ولايذوب في الماء ​وذلك لأن الميثان مركب غير قطبي والماء مذيب قطبي بينما البنزين مذيب غير قطبي​السلام عليكم 
هذا هو دعاء كفارة المجلس
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا إله إلا انت استغفرك واتوب إليك​


----------



## قديم الشوق (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
موضوع مهم جداً
هل هناك مواد تساعد على زيادة غاز الميثان مع مخلفات الحيوانات 
وشكراً


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم لو مثلا انت فى بلدثلجى واستخدم الترمستات استخدم الروث بنسبه 75% و25% ماء دافيه راجع التجربه الاولى الموجوده بالصفحة هو ذاكر ذلك


----------



## عاطف فهمي (11 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل/ أبو عبد الله المصري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا: بارك الله فيك لهذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع سواء لموضوع غاز الميثان أو الموضوعات الأخري.
ثانيا/لقد كتبي لك مشاركة في موضوعك المثبت ( التجارب الشخصية لاستخراج الهيدروجين) ردا علي طلبك
(تجربتي الأولي وتجربتي الأخيرة وهي بحاجة الي تطوير فهل من مشترك) ولكن أظنك لم تنتبه اليها. وهي باِختصار
أن الاخ narzan2 ذكر في موضوع ( شرح لنظرية وقود الماء) أنه قام بتطوير علي دائرة الرنين وأنتج منها كميات
كبيرة من الغاز، وأنه مستعد لشرحها لمن يريد علي الخاص ، وحيث أن تجربتك لم تنجح بسبب قلة الغاز، لهذا أشرت
عليك بالتواصل معه لاِنجاح تجربتك ، ولعل الفتح يكون قريبا.............ودعواتي بالتوفيق


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (12 أغسطس 2010)

عاطف فهمي قال:


> الأخ الفاضل/ أبو عبد الله المصري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولا: بارك الله فيك لهذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع سواء لموضوع غاز الميثان أو الموضوعات الأخري.
> ثانيا/لقد كتبي لك مشاركة في موضوعك المثبت ( التجارب الشخصية لاستخراج الهيدروجين) ردا علي طلبك
> (تجربتي الأولي وتجربتي الأخيرة وهي بحاجة الي تطوير فهل من مشترك) ولكن أظنك لم تنتبه اليها. وهي باِختصار
> ...


السلام عليكم يا اخى شكرا لك مساعدتى وإن شاء الله اتواصل معه ومتاسف للتاخير فى الرد
السلام عليكم


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (12 أغسطس 2010)

*تحضير الميثان معمليا*

يحضر غاز الميثان في المختبر بتأثير الماء المحمض بحمض الهيدروكلوريك على كربيد الالومنيوم



الادوات والمواد المطلوبة ....: 

دورق كروي ذو سدادة بها ثقبان – مخابير لجمع الغاز – كربيد الالمونيوم – حمض الهيدروكلوريك المخفف – ماء مقطر – ماء جير – ورقتي تباع الشمس احدهما حمراء والاخرى زرقاء – محلول برمنجنات البوتاسيوم القلوية – قعب خزفي 


خطوات العمل... : حضر الجهاز المبين بالشكل 



ضع في الدورق قليلا من كربيد الالومنيوم ، وأضف اليه كمية مناسبة من الماء المقطر حتى تغطيه 
افتح صنبور القمع لتسمح بتنقيط الماء المحمض بحمض لالهيدروكلوريك . 
سخن الدورق تسخينا هينا . 
اجمع عدة مخابير من غاز الميثان لدراسة خواصه الفيزيائية ( اللون ، الرائحة ، الذوبان في الماء ) وكذلك دراسة خواصه الكيميائية ( الاشتعال والكشف عن النواتج بماء الجير ، تأثير الغاز على ورق تباع الشمس ، تأثير محلول برمنجنات البوتاسيوم القلوية أو ماء البروم على الغاز ). 

الخواص الفيزيائية لغاز الميثان : 

غاز شفاف عديم اللون والرائحة . 
كثافته أقل من كثافة الهواء الجوي . 
شحيح الذوبان في الماء . 
قابل لللاسالة بالضغط والتبريد الشديدين 

الخواص الكيميائية للميثان : 

يحترق الغاز في الهواء بلهب أزرق ( غير مضيء ) وينتج عن احتراقه بخار الماء وثاني أكسيد الكربون وتنطلق طاقة حرارية 



يتحلل الغاز الى عنصريه عند امراره في أنابيب معدنية مسخنة لدرجة الاحمرار ، والكربون الناتج يسمى أسود الكربون 



يتفاعل الغاز مع بخار الماء في وجود أكاسيد بعض الفلزات كعامل حفاز عند درجة حرارة عالية وضغط جوي كبير للحصول على غاز يسمى غاز الاصطناع ، وهو مزيج من غازي الهيدروجين وأول أكسيد الكربون وله استخدمات صناعية عديدة . 



نظراً لان الميثان مركب مشبع فانه غير نشط كيميائيا ً ، ولذلك فانه لا يتأثر بالاحماض المعدنية أو القلويات ، ولكن يمكن احلال ذرة عنصر أو أكثر محل ذرة هيدروجين أو أكثر ، وكمثال على ذلك تفاعل الغاز مع الكلور أو البروم ، وهذا النوع من التفاعلات يسمى تفاعلات الاحلال أو الاستبدال الذي يميز الالكانات ، والتفاعلات التالية توضح ذلك : 


( أ ) يتفاعل الميثان مع غاز الكلور بالاحلال ( الاستبدال ) في ضوء الشمس غي المباشر على مراحل كالتالي : 




( ب ) في الظلام التام وفي درجة الحرارة العادية لا يتفاعل غاز الميثان مع الكلور. 

( ج ) اذا اجري التفاعل في ضوء الشمس المباشر فانه يحدث انفجار ويتكون كلوريد الهيدروجين والكربون . 

هذا والله اعلى واعلم فأذا وجتم ما توقعتم منى فاحمدوا الله وإذا لم تجدوا ما توقعتم فحسبكم الله وقولواإنا لله إنا إليه راجعون
واخر شيء سامحونى على التقصير او لعل فى بحثى هذا خطأ ما فسامحونى عليه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
​


----------



## احمد الرجب (13 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ابو عبدالله المصري 
الموضوع حيوي وفاعل بيئياً وهذا الغاز (الميثان) هو مايستخرج من مكبات النفايات بعد طمرها والاستفادة منه في انتاج الطاقة.
ولكن انا لدي سؤال لو سمحت 
هل التعامل مع هذا الغاز امين لدرجة استخدام Tupe اطار السيارة لجمع هذا الغاز شديد الانفجار ؟؟؟
ولك مني خالص الاحترام والتقدير على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (14 أغسطس 2010)

احمد الرجب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ابو عبدالله المصري
> الموضوع حيوي وفاعل بيئياً وهذا الغاز (الميثان) هو مايستخرج من مكبات النفايات بعد طمرها والاستفادة منه في انتاج الطاقة.
> ولكن انا لدي سؤال لو سمحت
> هل التعامل مع هذا الغاز امين لدرجة استخدام tupe اطار السيارة لجمع هذا الغاز شديد الانفجار ؟؟؟
> ولك مني خالص الاحترام والتقدير على جهودك الطيبة


 السلام عليكم يا اخى الغازات التى تجمع فى اطار السيارة مثلا امنا ولكن خذ انت حذرك بمعنى لاتقرب منه شعله نار وغير ذلك هو على حد معرفتى غازات اشتعاليه وليسه إنفجاريه والله اعلم


----------



## برهم السيد (22 أغسطس 2010)

نجحت هذه التجربة بالفعل وتم عرضها على قناة ناشيونال جيوكرافك
ومشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## proud (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك على الموضوع, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم جمعت مجموعه فديوهات طريفه جدا عن غاز الميثان واليك الروابط 
اولا خروج الميثان من طفل صغير 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-mNt-6cl-g&feature=related

ثانيا الغاز الطبيعى من بطن إنسان وإشعاله مباشرة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM6mpIqMKHw&feature=related

ثالثا ايضا ميثان من بطن إنسان وممكن تجرب بنفسك بس احذر لتولع فى نفسك

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnw9Q2glGpM&feature=related

رابعا شاهد هذة كان قرب يولع فى نفسه هههههههه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi5ehKJFnqE&feature=related

خامسا بس ممكن الميثان يطلع مغشوش زى دة هههههههه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQPE2PJ2Vug&feature=related

سادسا شاهد هذا الميثان مش كتير ههههههههههههه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55vrgrUOJDQ&feature=related

سابعا احذر إن تكون مثل هذا لان رائحتك سوف تكون كريهه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTk5PT80LWE&NR=1

_السلام عليكم_​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم موضع جميل عن الميثان وغيرة ولكن اخذة انا جزء اللى يخص الميثان وسبت الباقى 





رابطه الكتابين 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/11293761/biogas-generator-cp.pdf.html

رابطه اخرى لكتاب ولكن هذة طريقة اكبر من الاولى 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/11293759/biomass-energy-bg.pdf.html

المصدر الذى اقتبسه منه هو 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t216148.html


----------



## kokoslh (29 أغسطس 2010)

والله اخي موضوع اكثر من رائع . 
ساساهم بموضوعك ما انصح الاخوة المهتمين بصناعة غاز الميثان .هو بمشاهدة برنامج ميكانيكيو الكوكب فيه شرح وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافي في احدى الحلقات لمن يريد تحميلها هاهو الرابط : 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ummznfh3tuo

وانشاء الله سارفع كل حلقاتهم للمنتدى


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك
وجارى بمشيئه الله تحميل الفديو


----------



## سلام السالمي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الغالي ابا عبد الله المصري اعزك الله وامتعك وامدك بما يوفقك لفعل الخير بنافع علمك على ما بذلته من مجهود قيم وشكرا لك ولامثالك الطيبين ون الله التوفيق.


----------



## zaid zaid (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ ابو عبد الله المصري
الموضوع ممتاز جدا وبالتاكيد كما قلت او قالوا الاخوة الاعزاء انه مطبق فعليا في كثير من بقاع العالم بوحدات كبيرة وبوحدات صغيرة 
المطلوب ايجاد حسابات منظمة ولاحجام مختلفة من المنظومات
مشكلة غاز الميثان حسب تصوري وهو صعوبة تحويلة الى سائل 
ولكن المشاريع تبدو عملية خصوصا في القرى والارياف
تحياتي لك
زيد


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 نوفمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم _
_اقل ما يمكن ان يقال على هذا الموضوع والمناقشه هي رائعه _
_مشكورين يالمهندسين العرب والى الامام بحمى الرحمن _


----------



## ash hag (18 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ المهندس العزيز أبو عبدالله . في الحقيقة هذا الموضوع كنت أبحث عنه من فترة وأخيرا وجدته في موضوعك الشيق جدا والهام جدا . أشكرك كثيرا .
ولكن لي سؤالين :
أولا : هل يمكن استخدام غاز الميثان في توليد طاقة كهربية . وكيف
ثانيا : هل ما فكرت بطرح الموضوع الآن وبعد الثورة في مصر إلي الجهات المعنية لكي يتم تعميمه في مصر وكافة الدول العربية
والاجابة إذا كانت بنعم فأرجو أن يتم عمل ورشة عمل لكي نجعل الموضوع في حيز التنفيذ الفعلي . والله الموفق​


----------



## ash hag (27 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ المهندس أبو عبد الله أنا مازلت في أنتظار ردك 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبومحمد الحسني (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم وحياكمالله جميعا
بعد الإطلاع على موضوع غاز الميثان في زيارة سابقة للمنتدى قمت بتنفيذ خطوات العمل وعملت برميلين كما في التجربة رقم 2 والآن وبعد مرور أكثر من 45 يوم الغاز الخارج من التفاعل غاز غير قابل للإشتعال ولست أعرف ما هو السبب وما ذا أفعل كما ان الفضلات الطالعة بفعل ضغط الغاز عبارة عن ماء أسود غليظ نوعا ما وعليه أرجو التكرم لمن لديه خبرة أن يفيدني ماذا أفعل 
 ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## امير عباس (3 فبراير 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4EWOoPY5OY&feature=related


وهذا هم فيديو الك


----------



## أبومحمد الحسني (4 فبراير 2012)

أخي أبو عبد الله المصري رعاك الله انا قمت بتنفيذ التجربة رقم 2 ولكن بعد مرور 45 يوم الغاز الناتج غير قابل للإشتعال ولا أعرف ما هو السبب أرجو ا التكرم بتزويدي بمعلومات كافيه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبومحمد الحسني (5 فبراير 2012)

اخي ابو امير عباس حياك الله واشكرك على الفيديو بس انا مشكلتي بعد تنفيذ التجربة ان الغاز الناتج غير قابل للإشتعال ولا اعلم لماذا ارجو الإفادة ان كان لديك خبرة في الموضوع مرة ثانية اشكرك


----------



## رعد الحيالي (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رائد النجار (13 فبراير 2012)

*يا اخ ابو محمد الحسني
انا سوف ارد عليك
اولا بارك الله على تجربتك وا نشاء الله بتستفيد منها

اخي الخارج من مخلفات الروث ليس فقط غاز الميثان بصورته النقية
هناك غازات اخرى كثيرة معه تخرج
وعليك اخي بفلترة الغاز حتى تستطيع اشعاله 
عن طريق فصل الغازات الاخرى عن غاز الميثان
وان شاء الله سوف يشتعل *


----------



## magdy2006 (18 فبراير 2012)

اخى الكريم ان تجربتك فيها شيى من التقصير فراجع اخى احكام القفل بين البرملين لان من واضح كلامك ان العملية تم بها تسرب هوائى وفشلت عملية التخمر التى اساسها عدم وجود هواء فى المخمر ولك تحياتى


----------



## fathey naeem (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_sena71 (29 فبراير 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
تسلم الايادي
كتير استفدت انا


----------



## جمال الحسني (3 مارس 2012)

الله يوفق الجميع وشكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## حسن لصباح2 (8 مارس 2012)

قصة غاز الميقان هي قديمة .انا قرات عنه عام 
1985 في كتاب الطاقة البديلة لبعض المهندسين العرب اتذكر منهم الدكتور زهير الكرمة وهي عملية تستعمل في
نيبال ومالي وهي طريقة فعالة وغير معقدة
اما الاخوة المشاركين في منتدى المهنسين العرب المحترم عليهم ان يكونوا ملمين باللغة العربية ولا يكثروا من الاخطاء الاملائية وشكرا ههههههه


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (26 أبريل 2012)

حيا الله كل المساهمين بهذا الموضوع الحيوي ونرجوا منهم المزيد وخصوصا عناوين الشركات المنتجة لهذ التكنولوجيا واسعاره معداتها وخصوصا الصورة الاخيرة لهذه المحطة ومن اين مصدرها وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## kingstone100321 (17 يونيو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

يبدوا لي قليلا معقد بالنسبة لي


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## De prince (10 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (18 يناير 2013)

أبومحمد الحسني قال:


> أخي أبو عبد الله المصري رعاك الله انا قمت بتنفيذ التجربة رقم 2 ولكن بعد مرور 45 يوم الغاز الناتج غير قابل للإشتعال ولا أعرف ما هو السبب أرجو ا التكرم بتزويدي بمعلومات كافيه ولك جزيل الشكر


عزيزي الغالي .. اذا نجحت تجربتك الرجاء طرح موضوعك ونجاحك حتى تعم الفائدة ..
موصول احترامي لصاحب الموضوع وكل من علق علية .


----------



## De prince (19 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## nacereddine (24 يناير 2013)

شكرا موضوع جد رائع و اثني على تجاوب الاعضاء
تعرف بعض المناطق العربية برودة شديدة في فصل الشتاء و بسبب الاحوال الجوية تعزل بعض اماكن خاصة في الجبال مما يزيد من معاناة سكان .
فهل يمكن استغلال المراحيض لانتاج غاز للتدفئة ؟
على حسب التجربة الرابعة ارى امكانية ذلك و العائق هو كيف يمكن تخزين انتاج السنة لفترة الشتاء (فترة العزلة) و كم تكفي الكمية المتحصل عليها من الفضلات تقريبا؟


----------



## ENG\HVAC. AMER (10 فبراير 2013)

_موضوع ممتاز جدا .......بارك الله ..لك _


----------



## م/محمد عبد الحكيم (16 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## musab bokhary (3 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك الأخ الفاضل : أبو عبد الله المصري علي هذا المجهود الرائع 

و بعد 
هل يمكنك مساعدتي في تصميم هاضم لإنتاج غاز حيوي يشغل محطة قدرة حرارية لإنتاج (1mw) لمدة ساعة واحدة في اليوم 
و أعني بتصميم (المعادلات الرياضية لحساب حجم الهاضم وفقا لهذه المعطيات ) 

و تقبل مروري


----------



## ."السيلاوي". (14 يوليو 2013)

منكم نتعلم


----------



## salahlaw (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*جهد ممتاز*

فكرة رائعة


----------

